# Gentoo Weekly News -- Deutsch

## LordVan

hi alle!

Wir vom deutschen Übersetzerteam des GWN würden gerne wissen wer unsere Übersetzung wirklich liest  :Wink: 

mfg, LordVan

P.S.: Wir suchen noch 1-2 'Ersatz'- Übersetzer die - falls mal für ne Woche wer ausfällt einspringen können. Wer interesse hat hier posten oder einfach bei mir (lordvan-AT-gentoo-DOT-org) melden  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

habe für "Nein, bevorzuge das Original" gestimmt, möchte nur anmerken, dass das nichts mit eurer arbeit zu tun hat, ich bevorzuge allgemein die englischen versionen - einer der vielen gründe, warum ich gentoo installiert habe ("getötet" für "killed" ist einfach nicht mein ding  :Wink:  ).

----------

## wudmx

ich weiss auch nicht warum, aber ich lese auch den englischen gwn... aber das soll eure arbeit jetzt nicht schmaelern, es gibt hier ja genuegend user, die nicht genuegend englisch koennen oder die das deutsche einfach bevorzugen... 

ich fuer meinen teil werd allerdings weiterhin den englischen gwn lesen! trotzdem, macht weiter so!

----------

## LordVan

danke fuer die motivierenden worte lol  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wudmx

ihr sollt das nicht falsch verstehen... ich finds gut, dass es ueberstzungen des GWN gibt, ohne frage... ich denke, die leute, die die dt. version lesen, trauen sich nur nicht hier zu voten und posten :-)

----------

## Beforegod

Ich lese sowohl Englisch als auch Deutsch. Bevorzugt natürlich Deutsch und damit gleich ein Lob an die Übersetzer. Das Teil ist wirklich Sinngemäß übersetzt und nicht einfach Buchstabe für Buchstabe!

----------

## McPringle

Ich lese den GWN auf englisch, da es den deutschen anscheinend nur im Web gibt und nicht als E-Mail.

----------

## LordVan

hy!

stimmt natuerlich dass es nur den englischen per mail gibt, aber daran ist nur der verwaltungsaufwand fuer verschiedene Sprachen schuld .. das waere dann nicht 1 Mailingliste sondern 18+ ?  :Wink: 

lg

P.S.: aber ich werd sowieso mal mit klieber darueber reden ..

----------

## Rikyu

Hi,

Ich würde ihn gerne auf deutsch lesen, unter welcher url ist der denn zu finden ?

----------

## wudmx

wer suchet, der findet ... 

http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/gwn.xml

----------

## McPringle

 *LordVan wrote:*   

> stimmt natuerlich dass es nur den englischen per mail gibt, aber daran ist nur der verwaltungsaufwand fuer verschiedene Sprachen schuld .. das waere dann nicht 1 Mailingliste sondern 18+ ? 

 

Klar, deswegen hat es mich auch nie gestört. Aber der Mensch ist nunmal bequem und wenn man etwas direkt nach Hause oder ins Büro geliefert bekommen kann, bevorzuge ich das...  :Wink: 

 *LordVan wrote:*   

> P.S.: aber ich werd sowieso mal mit klieber darueber reden ..

 

Viel Erfolg! Falls es die deutsche Übersetzung auch als Mail geben wird, werde ich garantiert zu den Abonnenten zählen...  :Smile: 

Danke & viel Erfolg

McPringle

----------

## sputnik1969

Leider ist die Übersetzung nicht immer ganz gelungen  :Sad: 

Besonders das "Zitat der Woche" vom 12.5. war vollkommen daneben und hätte heissen müssen:

Dank DRM wisst Ihr, das etwas in einer Entwicklungsumgebung mit nicht spezifiziertem Sicherheitsgrad entwickelt wurde, aus Quellen, die Ihr nicht überprüfen könnt, von Programmierern, die Ihr nicht kennt, veröffentlicht nach dem Durchlauf einer Qualitätskontrolle unbekannter Qualität und das unter einer Lizens veröffentlicht wurde, die jede Verantwortung ablehnt. Etwas über das wir alle nachdenken sollten...

Das was ihr draus gemacht habt konnte sicherlich niemand verstehen  :Wink:  Das las sich als wäre es nur durch einen mechanischen Übersetzer gelaufen ohne das Ergebnis hinterher zu überprüfen.

Ich habe dazu auch einen (genauer gesagt sogar 2) Kommentare geschickt, allerdings habe ich bisher keine Antwort erhalten  :Sad:  Wahrscheinlich habe ich sie wohl an die falsche Adresse geschickt, aber im Newsletter steht ja nur die englische Replay-Adresse...

Damit ihr in Zukunft sowas nicht nochmal "verzapft" biete ich euch gerne meine Hilfe an, ich bin zwar kein gelernter Übersetzer, aber ich denke mein Englisch ist recht gut (zumindest was das lesen und verstehen angeht, beim schreiben und sprechen habe ich es nicht so mit den Zeiten  :Wink:  )

----------

## steveb

ich habe das ding noch nie in deutsch gelesen.

der grund dafür ist wohl, dass auf der hauptseite immer der englische text gelinkt ist und ich mir noch nie gedanken darüber gemacht habe, ob das ding auch in deutsch verfügbar ist.

wie wäre es, wenn im oberen kopfteil des gwn eine selektion vorhanden wäre, wo man den gwn in einer anderen sprache umstellen kann (sofern vorhanden)?

das hätte mich sicherlich dazu bewegt mal die deutsche version zu versuchen.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## LordVan

 *steveb wrote:*   

> ich habe das ding noch nie in deutsch gelesen.
> 
> der grund dafür ist wohl, dass auf der hauptseite immer der englische text gelinkt ist und ich mir noch nie gedanken darüber gemacht habe, ob das ding auch in deutsch verfügbar ist.
> 
> wie wäre es, wenn im oberen kopfteil des gwn eine selektion vorhanden wäre, wo man den gwn in einer anderen sprache umstellen kann (sofern vorhanden)?
> ...

 

leider ist dieser link gaaaaaanz unten aber ich werd's weiterleiten  :Smile: 

----------

## LordVan

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> Leider ist die Übersetzung nicht immer ganz gelungen 
> 
> 

 

wir geben unser bestes (in der kurzen Zeit die wir haben damit der GWN auch noch puenktlich ist koennen natuerlich der eine oder andere Fehler passieren.

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Damit ihr in Zukunft sowas nicht nochmal "verzapft" biete ich euch gerne meine Hilfe an, ich bin zwar kein gelernter Übersetzer, aber ich denke mein Englisch ist recht gut (zumindest was das lesen und verstehen angeht, beim schreiben und sprechen habe ich es nicht so mit den Zeiten  )

 

Nehm ich dich glatt beim Wort  :Very Happy: 

hab dich grad bei icq,aim,yahoo und msn geadded (mail schick ich mal nich  :Wink: )

----------

## Diggen

Eigentlich lese ich ihn auf English nur wenn ich mal etwas nich richtig verstehe guck ich in die Deutsche Version. Die aber nich schlechter ist wie ich finde.

Aber Training in der Schulzeit ist immer gut.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *LordVan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wir geben unser bestes (in der kurzen Zeit die wir haben damit der GWN auch noch puenktlich ist koennen natuerlich der eine oder andere Fehler passieren.
> 
> 

 

Das wollte ich auch nie anzweifeln  :Smile:  Ich weiss, wie es ist, wenn man zeitlich unter druck steht, da kann sowas immer mal passieren... ich neige dann ja auch dazu flüchtigkeitsfehler zumachen  :Wink:  Das ist nur allzu menschlich

 *LordVan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nehm ich dich glatt beim Wort 
> 
> hab dich grad bei icq,aim,yahoo und msn geadded (mail schick ich mal nich )

 

Habe ich bereits bemerkt  :Wink:  Hatte mal wieder vergessen meinen GAIM auf abwesend zu schalten, also nicht wundern, das ich nicht sofort geantwortrt habe...

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn ich meinen Teil zum Gentoo-Projekt betragen könnte    :Very Happy: 

----------

## jay

Ein oder zwei ältere Ausgaben sind noch nicht in Deutsch erhältlich. Übersetzt ihr die noch, oder lohnt sich das nicht mehr? Zumindest die Tips & Tricks -Sektion wird man auch noch nach Jahren gerne lesen, oder?

Ausserdem würde ich vorschlagen, dass ihr bei gentoo.de die Neuigkeiten auf die Startseite setzt, da von dort aus, ja immer auf den aktuellsten deutschen GWN verlinkt wird.

----------

## LordVan

 *jay wrote:*   

> Ein oder zwei ältere Ausgaben sind noch nicht in Deutsch erhältlich. Übersetzt ihr die noch, oder lohnt sich das nicht mehr? Zumindest die Tips & Tricks -Sektion wird man auch noch nach Jahren gerne lesen, oder?
> 
> 

 

ist in arbeit .. nur die aktuellen sind wichtiger  :Wink: 

wird aber sicher noch gemacht (da wir jetzt n paar neue im team habe  :Wink: )

 *jay wrote:*   

> Ausserdem würde ich vorschlagen, dass ihr bei gentoo.de die Neuigkeiten auf die Startseite setzt, da von dort aus, ja immer auf den aktuellsten deutschen GWN verlinkt wird.

 

wer macht gentoo.de ?

----------

## beejay

 *jay wrote:*   

> Ein oder zwei ältere Ausgaben sind noch nicht in Deutsch erhältlich. Übersetzt ihr die noch, oder lohnt sich das nicht mehr? Zumindest die Tips & Tricks -Sektion wird man auch noch nach Jahren gerne lesen, oder?
> 
> Ausserdem würde ich vorschlagen, dass ihr bei gentoo.de die Neuigkeiten auf die Startseite setzt, da von dort aus, ja immer auf den aktuellsten deutschen GWN verlinkt wird.

 

Das tuen wir, allerdings in Ablage "N" wie Neuigkeiten  :Wink:  - Wenn vorhanden, verlinken wir auf den Deutschen GWN. Sollte dieser am Montag noch nicht fertig sein, dann verlinken wir vorerst auf den englischen, weisen darauf aber auch hin. Sollte der Deutsche noch nachkommen, wird der Link entsprechend angepasst.

----------

